
SpaceX Aiming for 20km flight in Oct, orbit attempt shortly thereafter - kristianp
https://mobile.twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1166860032052539392
======
kristianp
Reddit discussion is interesting too:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/cwsz8u/elon_musk_on...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/cwsz8u/elon_musk_on_twitter_aiming_for_20km_flight_in/)

